
Regression analysis of test scores reveals: Massachusetts is smartest - byrneseyeview
http://anepigone.blogspot.com/2006/07/better-state-iq-estimates.html
======
mechanical_fish
From this "analysis":

"This time around is better. Taking the regression equations produced by
running the numbers in the data table put together by Richard Lynn in _Race
Differences in Intelligence_... "

Hm, that would be _this_ book by Richard Lynn:

 _The IQs of the races...can be explained as having arisen from the different
environments in which they evolved, and in particular from the ice ages in the
northern hemisphere exerting selection pressures for greater intelligence for
survival during cold winters..._

-475, Inane and Racist. This is the mother of all trolls. Do not feed it.

~~~
byrneseyeview
"Inane" and "Racist" don't seem to be synonyms for "Factually incorrect due to
bad data," or "Untrue because the statistical techniques in use are
misapplied." Perhaps you want to rephrase so you're discussing the article,
rather than whining that it doesn't confirm your prejudices.

------
mmmurf
People who take the Tickle test are probably wasting time, so all this shows
is that Smart people are more likely to be sitting around idle in
Massachusetts.

